# Advise: cylinder heads 6x8



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The #13 heads I bought for my 400 may not be salvageable. 

How much can these 6x8 heads be milled down? To the point of creating 9.5 CR, I have forged flat top pistons .030. Ive heard too that the small valves can opened up to accept large ones. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not possible with those heads and keep your existing pistons.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Reason? You'd have to cut more off the heads than there is metal available --- the decks would be paper thin, that is if you didn't cut through into the water passages just trying.

Bear


----------

